# New Cover -- ANGEL BE GOOD -- romantic comedy



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've got a brand new cover for ANGEL BE GOOD!

​
Red Adept Reviews gave it five stars and it was one of the winners of the Red Adept Indie Awards 

Here's a little about it:

Romantic Comedy
Sensuality Level: Warm

Miracles still happen in modern day New York when "Scrooge" (Nathaniel Danvers) meets "Heaven Can Wait" (Daphne), who has been sent to give him one last chance at redemption. ANGEL BE GOOD captures the essence of the classic Charles Dickens' "A Christmas Carol" and offers a touch of humor and romance. A perfect holiday feel-good read.

"ANGEL BE GOOD is another heartwarming and funny tale from romance's latest and ever-so-talented romantic comedy author. Kathy Carmichael makes you laugh and makes you cry and always leaves you satisfied."
--Trish Jensen, bestselling author of Stuck With You

"This is without a doubt one of the sweetest renditions of "A Christmas Carol" I've ever read. I thoroughly enjoyed each and every page. "
--Kathy Boswell, Managing Editor, The Best Reviews

"...ANGEL BE GOOD is a read to fill your heart with warmth, and is filled with emotional scenes that have you laughing as well as bring tears to your eyes. Don't miss the inspirational message hidden between the lines of this romantic comedy."
--Carol Carter, Reviewer, Romance Reviews Today 
[/quote]


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Your cover is gorgeous!  Sounds like a great story, too.  I'll be sampling, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you, Reese! One of the advantages of self publishing your own book is you get control over the cover. Not true for my traditionally pub'd covers, although they have mostly been wonderful. It's just more fun to be able to choose what goes on the book. Even better, if I grow tired of a cover, it's not difficult to change when it's digital!

I've just d/l a sample of Claustrophobic, too  I love Christmas stories.



ReeseReed said:


> Your cover is gorgeous! Sounds like a great story, too. I'll be sampling, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Kathy, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm happy to announce that my Christmas-themed romantic comedy, Angel Be Good, has been reduced on Kindle for the month of December from $2.99 to $.99.

Here's a little about it:

Miracles still happen in modern day New York when "Scrooge" (Nathaniel Danvers) meets "Heaven Can Wait" (Daphne), who has been sent to give him one last chance at redemption. ANGEL BE GOOD captures the essence of the classic Charles Dickens' "A Christmas Carol" and offers a touch of humor and romance. A perfect holiday feel-good read.

"ANGEL BE GOOD is another heartwarming and funny tale from romance's latest and ever-so-talented romantic comedy author. Kathy Carmichael makes you laugh and makes you cry and always leaves you satisfied."
--Trish Jensen, bestselling author of Stuck With You

"This is without a doubt one of the sweetest renditions of "A Christmas Carol" I've ever read. I thoroughly enjoyed each and every page."
--Kathy Boswell, Managing Editor, The Best Reviews

"...ANGEL BE GOOD is a read to fill your heart with warmth, and is filled with emotional scenes that have you laughing as well as bring tears to your eyes. Don't miss the inspirational message hidden between the lines of this romantic comedy."
--Carol Carter, Reviewer, Romance Reviews Today


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Kathy--

Your cover is striking.  You're on my TBR!

Dana Taylor


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Kathy--
> 
> Your cover is striking. You're on my TBR!
> 
> Dana Taylor


Thanks so much, Dana. You're on my TBR too!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Bought it. I love Christmas, love romance-types, love lighthearted reads.  Thanks!!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

caseyf6 said:


> Bought it. I love Christmas, love romance-types, love lighthearted reads. Thanks!!


Thanks so much, Casey! I sincerely hope you enjoy it


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds cute and for just 0.99 cents, I decided to take a chance!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

stacydan said:


> Sounds cute and for just 0.99 cents, I decided to take a chance!


Stacy: You are such a doll! Thank you very much!! I hope the story makes you laugh


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yesterday, Angel Be Good was the sponsor of thefrugalereader.com. There's a nice excerpt on the site http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2010/12/presenting-todays-sponsor-kathy.html if anyone is interested in reading it 

Today it's the EBoD on KND 

And one of my author friends, best-selling author Vicki Hinze, posted a lovely new 5 star review about it on Amazon. If you click on the ABG cover in my sig you'll be able to see her fabulous review.

This is so much fun


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

What a lovely surprise I had this morning! Angel Be Good is on DailyCheapReads today  http://dailycheapreads.com/2010/12/16/angel-be-good-perfect-holiday-feel-good-read-only-99-cents/

I didn't contact Paula because I wasn't sure the book qualified -- so this was an extra special surprise!

Also, Lynn/Red Adept emailed me yesterday. She is reviewing ABG tomorrow  Woohoo (and my knees are shaking)! Again, another case where I didn't contact her because it's a romantic comedy and I didn't think she reviewed them. So I had a couple of duh moments and realized I should have been asking rather than presuming the worst.

Gosh, I'm having so much fun with my Christmas story. I'm excited, thrilled, a little scared, and very grateful! Right now it's ranked at #4 on Kindle Christmas books and 1,108 overall!

I've been having a lovely visit with my family in Texas and tomorrow my son and I start the drive back to Florida. This visit was extra wonderful since we came to celebrate an addition of 4 children to our family. One of my sisters adopted a sibling unit and it was finalized on Tuesday. We are all so happy.

I have much to be grateful for! -- KC


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all!

It's been a great week leading up to Christmas.  Red Adept gave Angel be Good a 5 star review, both of my sons were home to celebrate an early Christmas on Tuesday.  Now we've opened our gifts and prime rib is baking   I received a 22" HDTV for my home office which I've gotten all set up.  Since we never had HDTV before, my husband is talking about visiting my office more often.  I'm not so sure about that!  But the picture is beautiful.

For anyone interested in Angel Be Good, this is the final week for the Holidays Discount.  After Jan 1, the price will return to $2.99.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm unveiling the new cover for Angel Be Good and would love to know what you think!



Currently it's discounted by Amazon to $.99

Here's the link to the KB Book Profile page: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B002YK45IW

Romantic Comedy
Sensuality Level: Warm

Miracles still happen in modern day New York when "Scrooge" (Nathaniel Danvers) meets "Heaven Can Wait" (Daphne), who has been sent to give him one last chance at redemption. ANGEL BE GOOD captures the essence of the classic Charles Dickens' "A Christmas Carol" and offers a touch of humor and romance. A perfect holiday feel-good read.

"ANGEL BE GOOD is another heartwarming and funny tale from romance's latest and ever-so-talented romantic comedy author. Kathy Carmichael makes you laugh and makes you cry and always leaves you satisfied."
--Trish Jensen, bestselling author of Stuck With You

"This is without a doubt one of the sweetest renditions of "A Christmas Carol" I've ever read. I thoroughly enjoyed each and every page. "
--Kathy Boswell, Managing Editor, The Best Reviews

"...ANGEL BE GOOD is a read to fill your heart with warmth, and is filled with emotional scenes that have you laughing as well as bring tears to your eyes. Don't miss the inspirational message hidden between the lines of this romantic comedy."
--Carol Carter, Reviewer, Romance Reviews Today


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Kathy--

I like it!  "Sexy Christmas" but the "Angel Be Good" title makes it sound like it's a fun read. I'm working on a new book for the holidays and currently going through book cover hell. I think this should be a good year for holiday stories, don't you?

Dana


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you so much, Dana! That's exactly what I was trying to go for.

I do hope this year will be good for holiday stories!  Hugs on going through cover hell.  I understand completely!  Don't you have a Christmas short story?  I think I remember reading one of yours.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi--

Yeah, I am expanding last year's short story into a three story anthology. Pop over to the Indie Romance thread. I'm going to upload a couple versions to see if I can get feedback. I've been working on them ALL DAY. Grrrr.

DT


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

My romantic comedy, ANGEL BE GOOD, is free for a limited time on Kindle, Sony and iTunes. I'm also pleased to say it just came out in trade paperback, too 



Red Adept Reviews gave it five stars and it was one of the winners of the Red Adept Indie Awards 

Here's a little about it:

Romantic Comedy
Sensuality Level: Warm

Miracles still happen in modern day New York when "Scrooge" (Nathaniel Danvers) meets "Heaven Can Wait" (Daphne), who has been sent to give him one last chance at redemption. ANGEL BE GOOD captures the essence of the classic Charles Dickens' "A Christmas Carol" and offers a touch of humor and romance. A perfect holiday feel-good read.

"ANGEL BE GOOD is another heartwarming and funny tale from romance's latest and ever-so-talented romantic comedy author. Kathy Carmichael makes you laugh and makes you cry and always leaves you satisfied."
--Trish Jensen, bestselling author of Stuck With You

"This is without a doubt one of the sweetest renditions of "A Christmas Carol" I've ever read. I thoroughly enjoyed each and every page. "
--Kathy Boswell, Managing Editor, The Best Reviews

"...ANGEL BE GOOD is a read to fill your heart with warmth, and is filled with emotional scenes that have you laughing as well as bring tears to your eyes. Don't miss the inspirational message hidden between the lines of this romantic comedy."
--Carol Carter, Reviewer, Romance Reviews Today


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Kathy, just picked it up and looking forward to reading it after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Kathy--

FREE is good! Hope you get raging sales from this promo.

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I just added it to my Kindle, Kathy!!!

Thanks bunches!!!

I can't wait to join you soon in our WG2E All-For-Indies Winter Wonderland Anthology! Here's the scoop on today's The WG2E:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/wg2e-all-for-indies-anthologies-updates

Cheers, Girlfriend!!!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks so much, MsBea. I sincerely hope you enjoy it!

Thanks, Dana. This morning it's ranked #2 in the overall free kindle and #1 in eBooks. I'm absolutely delighted and thrilled and driving my husband crazy with my hourly updates <bg>



DDScott said:


> I just added it to my Kindle, Kathy!!!
> Thanks bunches!!!
> I can't wait to join you soon in our WG2E All-For-Indies Winter Wonderland Anthology! Here's the scoop on today's The WG2E:
> http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/wg2e-all-for-indies-anthologies-updates
> Cheers, Girlfriend!!!


DeeDee -- Thanks so much! I will head over to the site right away. I'm waiting for edits on my short story (my critique partner says it's really funny and I so hope she's right!) and then will get it to Tonya. I'm so excited about being included in the Winter Wonderland Anthology  

_new post merged with existing thread_


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

KathyCarmichael said:


> My romantic comedy, ANGEL BE GOOD, is free for a limited time on Kindle, Nook and iTunes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've got a brand new cover for ANGEL BE GOOD!

​
Red Adept Reviews gave it five stars and it was one of the winners of the Red Adept Indie Awards 

Here's a little about it:

Romantic Comedy
Sensuality Level: Warm

Miracles still happen in modern day New York when "Scrooge" (Nathaniel Danvers) meets "Heaven Can Wait" (Daphne), who has been sent to give him one last chance at redemption. ANGEL BE GOOD captures the essence of the classic Charles Dickens' "A Christmas Carol" and offers a touch of humor and romance. A perfect holiday feel-good read.

"ANGEL BE GOOD is another heartwarming and funny tale from romance's latest and ever-so-talented romantic comedy author. Kathy Carmichael makes you laugh and makes you cry and always leaves you satisfied."
--Trish Jensen, bestselling author of Stuck With You

"This is without a doubt one of the sweetest renditions of "A Christmas Carol" I've ever read. I thoroughly enjoyed each and every page. "
--Kathy Boswell, Managing Editor, The Best Reviews

"...ANGEL BE GOOD is a read to fill your heart with warmth, and is filled with emotional scenes that have you laughing as well as bring tears to your eyes. Don't miss the inspirational message hidden between the lines of this romantic comedy."
--Carol Carter, Reviewer, Romance Reviews Today 
[/quote]


----------

